# Do I need to install the Monthly security and quality rollups if I already installed the individual updates?



## dokha (Sep 21, 2019)

My situation is, that I hand picked the individual security and quality updates that suits me (avoided updates that caused problems, telemetry, W10 upgrade pushes)..
But still Microsoft is pushing these several big-sized monthly roll-ups to me, and now Im not sure what is best for me..

... My reasoning is that these roll-ups should not contain anything new that I would need ( I mean other than the avoided updates) ..

imo at the moment i am experiencing shortcomings like drivers that refuse to be installed and I am suspecting its because i did not install these damn recent large updates..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If they're not optional, install them. They solve previous snags and are needed for security.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't presume to know how M$ do things. The individual updates are all probably tied together in some way.

Its a bit like owning an Android phone, don't you think for one minute that you can escape the Google crapware.


----------



## dokha (Sep 21, 2019)

I would like to add that the pc starts-up in fast boot even though I disabled it in 3 different ways! and so I cant go into safe-mode.. I also have a bug that make windows sometimes cover the task-bar (displaying over it).. this should not happen at all..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Fast Boot shouldn't prevent you from entering Safe Mode. Task bar can be made transparent or opaque in Personalization.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can Upgrade to Windows 10 still for free. Windows 8.1 is currently in Extended support and will stop being supported in 2 years. Since you are behind in Windows, there are several Updates and Patches that you must install to keep current and to patch the security flaws. There are patches available from Windows update every week.
You can work adjust how the Taskbar is viewed by following this guide HOW DO I GET MY TASKBAR BACK ON WINDOWS 8.1 ???????
Since Windows 8, Microsoft has disabled the F8 Advanced boot menu, and you have to follow this guide to enter Safe Mode How To Boot Into Windows 8.1 / 8 Safe Mode [Guide] | Redmond Pie


----------



## dokha (Sep 21, 2019)

I have learned that since 2016 Microsoft "rolls up" updates together into larger packages and have stopped giving individual ones...
I think Roll-up=Cumulative ?
so I think I dont have an option except to install them..
then run something like Blackbird


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would consider SF advice and move on to win10 as you can still get it for free and personally I believe it a better option.


----------



## chiman (Dec 24, 2020)

dokhas said:


> My situation is, that I hand picked the individual security and quality updates that suits me (avoided updates that caused problems, telemetry, W10 upgrade pushes)...
> 
> But still Microsoft is pushing these several big-sized monthly roll-ups to me, and now Im not sure what is best for me..
> 
> ...


According to me,

If the updates that you are receiving are not optional then install them. Because it solves the previous snags and is needed for security.

Hope you get it.


----------

